# Parvo 10 weeks old help!!



## Stef_Walsh (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know what you have to do at home, but as far as I know he should be at the vet getting treated, not at home at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your baby has parvo! I hope he feels better soon! There's a sticky here on GRF about using Tamiflu for Parvo : http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...reed-standard/105526-new-parvo-treatment.html

I'd print it out and take it to your vet. Just last week I told an online friend of mine about it, her puppy has/had parvo and she took that to her vet and her vet prescribed her Tamiflu. Her puppy was doing much, much better since taking it last I heard. 

I'm sure there are others here that can give you some fantastic advice. I hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't understand either, why the puppy would be at home. Normally, a pup with parvo is at the vet clinic, IV fluids 24/7, meds and given special foods once it can keep it down and has to stay there in isolation. Everything handled is bleached daily. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I don't understand either, why the puppy would be at home. Normally, a pup with parvo is at the vet clinic, IV fluids 24/7, meds and given special foods once it can keep it down and has to stay there in isolation. Everything handled is bleached daily. Am I missing something here?


I've never had a puppy with parvo but I always was under the impression it's a pretty serious disease. I didn't think it was something normally handled at home either.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

At times like this, GRF is so great at coming through with good, wise advice. That is very interesting and hopeful about the Tamiflu. It is very unusual to send a parvo puppy home, especially as it is so contagious. If you have a way to contact the littermates& breeder, do let them know. Make sure the pup stays very hydrated, even if you have to make a little chicken broth, freeze it in icecube trays, and add a cube to drinking water. I am so sorry you and your pup must battle this.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes Huckleberry, this is a deadly and contagious disease and should not be handled at home.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and your puppy are going through this. But I would have to agree, due to how dangerous and contagious parvo is, your puppy should probably be at the vet, not home.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think you need to go to another vet before it is too late. IV fluids every three days is not enough for a pup that will puke out one end and have bloody diarrhea shooting out the other end. Parvo is a true emergency. Make some calls, tell the vets at the clinics you call that your pup has parvo. If regular vet clinics are closed, call an emergency clinic. I just don't see how this can wait and how this can be done at home with a good outcome.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

my previous golden Saya when she was a lil pup about 4-5 weeks old she had parvo. the vet sent her home after he gave her a shot and some meds cuz the vet's place was full and very busy. (the vet clinic i go to is open 24/7 and usually filled with "patients". its closest to my house) 

i kept her hydrated by giving her lots of fluids (meat and veggie stock) and gave the meds on time as the vet told me. i kept her in disinfected area and cleaned the area every few hours thinking it would be better. wiped her clean every so often with a warm damp towel (i disinfected the towel after each use)<--i still dont know why i did this but i thought if i clean her often it will help. 

i stayed by her side praying she would get better soon, had very little sleep, woke up at every whine of my pup since she was really small and fragile. i didnt want my pup to die. after few days she got better and the vet said she was fine. 

:--sad: it was a hard exp i had in past and i hadnt known about GRF back then.

anyway, i think you should hurry and take the pup to another vet. the pup needs meds and fluids...and also its very dangerous for the pup.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Parvo can not be treated at home. Please find a vet that will keep at the clinic on iv fluids, Tamiflu is a good idea. But please don't wait, find a vet to take him to for treatment.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Tamiflu is very good in the treatment for Parvo but must be administered in the early stages from what I have found. The Vet should have her on a drip with many different things in it including the Tamiflu. This is an emergency and she must be treated at a Vet Clinic or hospital not at home.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I figured it had to be a financial issue and I am sad about it. But, I would start making calls to other clinics and see if you can get a better price or a payment plan. It is worth a shot. Puppy needs all the help he can get to survive this.


----------

